# I Broke my Wrist Tonight Delivering Pizza !



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Who puts a " Step" in a smooth level sidewalk anyway !?!?
Step was Right at the edge of reach of her outside Lights !
Right at the edge of shadow !
Had it been in the light, or in the dark . . . i would have seen it !

Laying in Ambush at the Edge !
I finished work & drove 35 miles home.

The more i used the hand, the more it hurt & seized up !

Have it splinted up from hospital, which immobilizes it and relieves pain.

Have to see an orthopedic Dr.
I now have hospital bill inclu d ing x rays & will soon have orthopedic bill.

I have Insurance . . .$5,000.00 Deductible.


----------



## SkyHighTy (Apr 28, 2020)

Ok, we get it. You can type with one hand.
Show-off.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Hopefully home owners ring camera caught it

He could win $10,000 on America's Home Videos


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Robert Larrison said:


> Hopefully home owners ring camera caught it
> 
> He could win $10,000 on America's Home Videos


I flew 10 Feet before crash landing !
( i bet it did look funny)
My knee is Horrible !
But Not Fractured !
All of my weight on Left hand . . .which hyperextended wrist . . . then my body weight came crashing down on it.
I heard the noise when it happened
( saved the pizza with right hand!)

I cant tie shoelaces now !
Will try to keep working if they let me.?

( picture is 2018 google maps pic of sidewalk that got me)i could NOT see in dark what had hurt me !

( 2 cheap sloar lights by hazard could have prevented this)


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Uneven sidewalk due to climate change.

No debate.

No case.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Uneven sidewalk due to climate change.
> 
> No debate.
> 
> No case.


She said it was a " Step" 3 minutes later as i was still lying on ground.
When she offered to help me up, i realized she had come outside. So i asked " what Was That. What got me "?

Could have broken my Neck !


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Uneven sidewalk due to climate change.
> 
> No debate.
> 
> No case.


How tohunt4me step was formed the wild. Originally the step was all smooth and solid pavement.

At the current rate of collapse the next pizza guy's car will be under water.

This can be fixed by simply investing 30 trillion dollars. You can make the check out to your local neighborhood devil. &#128520;


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

See an attorney.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Sep 5, 2020)

aluber1968 said:


> See an attorney.


Sorry man this sucks, maybe follow the attorney route, maybe they settle for medical costs and lost wages.

Did the pizza survive?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Use a flashlight next time.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

She has homeowners insurance. Get them to pay your medical bills. Get to ortho quick. 
Go take photos of the sidewalk TODAY!


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Who puts a " Step" in a smooth level sidewalk anyway !?!?
> Step was Right at the edge of reach of her outside Lights !
> Right at the edge of shadow !
> Had it been in the light, or in the dark . . . i would have seen it !
> ...


And I bet they have home owners insurance, whom will pay your claim. If that is a step, then it is not to code, looks more like the sidewalk settled. Go get some pic's or video in the evening, same time of your delivery. Then turn it over to a lawyer, you'll get your medical bills paid and a little bit of $ for your pain & suffering. DO NOT CONTACT homeowner directly, let the lawyer handle it.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm not a big fan of "slip and fall" lawsuits, but you should talk to an attorney. Typical questions that might apply; Did you get injured on someone else's property? (Yes) Were you on their property lawfully? (Yes) were any conditions present that could be viewed as negligence on the part of the property owner? (Yes/possibly) etc.


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

Did you have eyes on phone during this walk of even before? 

Then I would say fault of you. 
Phones tend to blind you in even well lite area.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Who puts a " Step" in a smooth level sidewalk anyway !?!?
> Step was Right at the edge of reach of her outside Lights !
> Right at the edge of shadow !
> Had it been in the light, or in the dark . . . i would have seen it !
> ...


Did it happen at night? Sorry for your injury.

If at night, ALWAYS carry a flashlight with you on deliveries. It gets very dark in some places!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Uneven sidewalk due to climate change.
> 
> No debate.
> 
> No case.


If that's the case I would sue Al Gore.

Assuming the owners will not cover your medical bills you will want to file a claim against their homeowners insurance. You may need to find an ambulance chaser to help you on this one...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Did you wile a police report ?
If not you can not sue . There is zero proof you slipped and fell there.
Yes the home owners insurance would of covered your medical bills.
No you would not get rich. Yes the medical bills would be covered .
No the insurance will not pay for your time off. Your a nobody no offence intended. With out a good lawyer you will not get that paid time off work.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Who puts a " Step" in a smooth level sidewalk anyway !?!?
> Step was Right at the edge of reach of her outside Lights !
> Right at the edge of shadow !
> Had it been in the light, or in the dark . . . i would have seen it !
> ...


That's messed up, hope you get well


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Did you file a police report ?
> If not you can not sue


Completely WRONG


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Isn’t it a worker’s compensation issue?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

aluber1968 said:


> See an attorney.


Suing Customers is NOT good for business.
Seemed like a nice lady.
Even got $2.00. Tip . . .


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Suing Customers is NOT good for business.
> Seemed like a nice lady.
> Even got $2.00. Tip . . .


Having a lifetime of wrist pain and limited mobility is not good for you either.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

You should definitely talk to a lawyer asap.

Hope you get better.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Isn't it a worker's compensation issue?


Officially
I make 7.25 an hour. . .
Excluding tips & mileage.
My paychech for last 2 weeks was $244.00

Whats 50% of that . . .?

1 of my 9 credit cards is more than that.



KevinJohnson said:


> Having a lifetime of wrist pain and limited mobility is not good for you either.


I went to Hospital last night after i finished work at midnight.
Fell at about 9 p.m.
Pain kept increasing.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Sorry that happened buddy.
I feel ya.
Still recovering from my incident.

See a lawyer.
It won't cost you anything.
Not seeing a lawyer _can_ cost you a lot.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Personally I feel that a lawsuit would be unethical.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Personally I feel that a lawsuit would be unethical.


Unethical?
Do share the reasoning behind _that_ statement.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Sorry man this sucks, maybe follow the attorney route, maybe they settle for medical costs and lost wages.
> 
> Did the pizza survive?


The pizza was fine.
Extended it beyond my fall area with right hand.
Like reaching over goal line for a touchdown.
It slid to one side of the box. Yet was unmarred.



Trafficat said:


> Personally I feel that a lawsuit would be unethical.


Well
Could be Disasterous for Deliveries.
If word got out.

If it had been a Rotweiler unleashed 
Ripping apart my leg
I would not hesitate.



Trafficat said:


> Use a flashlight next time.


Masks
Gloves
Phones
Bags
Drinks
Flashlights

Before long
I will be suited up like a cop to deliver pizza ?


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

Lawyer.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Suing Customers is NOT good for business.
> Seemed like a nice lady.
> Even got $2.00. Tip . . .


Sue her. They got home owner insurance and that will pay you the bill.
Or claim at your pizza restaurant's insurance. the insurance they did buy includes workers compensation insurance.

*"Workers*' compensation *insurance* for food and beverage businesses. *Workers*' compensation *insurance* covers medical costs and lost wages for work-related injuries and illnesses. This *policy* is required in almost every state for businesses that have *employees*."


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> Sue her. They got home owner insurance and that will pay you the bill.
> *Or* claim at your pizza restaurant's insurance. the insurance they did buy includes workers compensation insurance.


Not "or".
Try AND.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

aluber1968 said:


> See an attorney.


In my humble opinion, based on 47 years in property management, that slab settled so many inches your accident was caused by gross negligence. The homeowner did not even spray on some dayglo paint in a half-hearted effort to alert you to the problem. Even a kid fresh out of law school should be able to get the homeowner's insurance to cover your expenses, lost wages and a reasonable amount for pain and suffering.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

[Masks
Gloves
Phones
Bags
Drinks
Flashlights

Before long
I will be suited up like a cop to deliver pizza ?

Dude you think much to hard my friend. “Keep it simple, stupid” always works well for myself.

At night you need a flashlight for YOUR OWN safety! No body else matters!

All that other stuff does not matter at night. Your getting mixed up in your dome in the south! Very typical.

Don't go and waste your time on medical expenses suing innocent people who have no idea it was a hazard for YOU! In other words thats very selfish of you. Do you live in a corp world now or something?

I mean didnt a big hurricane come over there the night it happened? 🤷🏼‍♂️🤔


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Remember there will be future repercussions for this.
They have expense attached.

How long will the hand be unusable?
Is it your primary hand? Is it the hand you use to 'pleasure' yourself?
Then you need to relearn skills with the other hand ... physical therapy?

You need to see a lawyer.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Who puts a " Step" in a smooth level sidewalk anyway !?!?


I have seen something similar on more than one property.



tohunt4me said:


> I now have hospital bill inclu d ing x rays & will soon have orthopedic bill.I have Insurance . . .$5,000.00 Deductible.


........ahh, the marvels of Reid/Pelosi/ClintonCare, often given the misnomer of ObamaCare. One of the benefits of it is that once you purchase it with money that you do not have, you can not afford to use it.

I am sorry that this happened to you and hope that you recover quickly.



aluber1968 said:


> See an attorney.





KevinJohnson said:


> She has homeowners insurance. Get them to pay your medical bills.





kcdrvr15 said:


> And I bet they have home owners insurance, whom will pay your claim.


I do not know the law in Louisiana, but, in the District of Columbia and the Commonwealth of Virginia, all homeowner policies have a provision that they will pay all bodily injury claims up to a certain figure regardless of fault or legal liability. This provision is there by law in both jurisdictions. Other states have similar regulations or laws. The figure varies by state. My policy provides for one hundred thousand dollars for this.



kcdrvr15 said:


> DO NOT CONTACT homeowner directly, let the lawyer handle it.


There are many lawyers, especially these television lawyers, who will do this on a contingency basis. As your initial treatment was from a legitimate medical facility (as opposed to a treatment mill that your lawyer uses), that carries greater weight when your lawyer tries to settle or it goes to trial. Ask me how I know this.

At any rate, I am sorry that this happened to you and do hope that you recover quickly and can get back to work soon.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Who puts a " Step" in a smooth level sidewalk anyway !?!?
> Step was Right at the edge of reach of her outside Lights !
> Right at the edge of shadow !
> Had it been in the light, or in the dark . . . i would have seen it !
> ...


I grew up with "watch where you going"... sorry, can't help you there as I would blame myself. But this is US, so hey, good luck, you'll win million dollar settlement and retire. Kudos.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Who puts a " Step" in a smooth level sidewalk anyway !?!?
> Step was Right at the edge of reach of her outside Lights !
> Right at the edge of shadow !
> Had it been in the light, or in the dark . . . i would have seen it !
> ...


5000$ will be tough to beat, but ask the doctor if they have a cash pay plan.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just talk to district manager.
Looks like i will be able to work.
So . . . business as usual with a new bill.

Now to figure how to button pants over zipper with 1 hand !

And shop for slip on shoes



kcdrvr15 said:


> And I bet they have home owners insurance, whom will pay your claim. If that is a step, then it is not to code, looks more like the sidewalk settled. Go get some pic's or video in the evening, same time of your delivery. Then turn it over to a lawyer, you'll get your medical bills paid and a little bit of $ for your pain & suffering. DO NOT CONTACT homeowner directly, let the lawyer handle it.


You cant SEE anything. . . . same time as my delivery !

Pitch black.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

That's not a step. 

You're probably not the first or last to fall.

You need to sue the owner if not they'll never fix it and eventually someone will get hurt even worse.

The homeowner knew or should have known it was an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> That's not a step.
> 
> You're probably not the first or last to fall.
> 
> ...


Homeowner said she tripped on it herself before.
Im over 200 pounds & was doing 10mph up the sidewalk.
I think my flying weight landing on it is what fractured it. After using hand to slow my fall and minimize injuries.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

but but but you are a baller working 7 days a week, few days off. Big money. You should have a wad in the bank.

No problem, right?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> That's not a step.
> 
> You're probably not the first or last to fall.
> 
> ...


If i sue owner
It may scare people off from Deliveries.

That would only be a Last resort.



SHalester said:


> but but but you are a baller working 7 days a week, few days off. Big money. You should have a wad in the bank.
> 
> No problem, right?


All of next months bills are paid.
Just dumped $1,000.00 extra into a vehicle that Still wont start.
Reserves are low.

Been paying all of my bills a month in advance since Covid started.

Buying Survival time.

Economy is Slowing Down.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> If i sue owner
> It may scare people off from Deliveries.


....right, sure it will. She has homeowner insurance; find a lawyer and let the insurance pay you.....but not an all expanse paid vacation around the world. Bills, lost job time and a few bucks for pain, which can't be too much since you are posting away like mad with no memes. 

You will need to pay the lawyer, tho. Since you are a pizza baller, who doesn't get days off, no issues there. right?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ohnos said:


> Did you have eyes on phone during this walk of even before?
> 
> Then I would say fault of you.
> Phones tend to blind you in even well lite area.


Phone was in vehicle.

Should have brought phone for the light.

I think i may start using a flashlight after this.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

You should have eaten it... that's what I did with majority of my orders, they kept me active for nearly a year before removing deliveries from my account.... and no, not sorry


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> ....right, sure it will. She has homeowner insurance; find a lawyer and let the insurance pay you.....but not an all expanse paid vacation around the world. Bills, lost job time and a few bucks for pain, which can't be too much since you are posting away like mad with no memes.
> 
> You will need to pay the lawyer, tho. Since you are a pizza baller, who doesn't get days off, no issues there. right?


Lol, I didn't even notice the no memes.

He must truly be in pain.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hope you get better soon.

BTW, I'm working on retiring and replacing gig work earnings with DEFI earnings. I'm making a few bucks a day doing DEFI and plan to compound my earnings until I can get gig work out of my life for good. These evil companies deserve to have all their drivers quit on them.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> He must truly be in pain.


I"m going with he is on pain meds and altered. He ain't posting like he usually does.....Well, I'm on opioids too, but I'm ok. right? :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Most important thing I would do is just make sure it's documented at the hospital by the doctor that this is a work related injury and the location/address where it happened.

Hopefully its just a fracture that will heal on its own, but if you require surgery that workers comp coverage will make a world of difference to you.

If you can, continue to work. Ask the doctor for their recommendation and follow it.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

Sure hope that you do all your wackin-off with your right hand ????


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Arthur Dent said:


> Sure hope that you do all your wackin-off with your right hand ????


Is that an offer of assistance?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Who puts a " Step" in a smooth level sidewalk anyway !?!?
> Step was Right at the edge of reach of her outside Lights !
> Right at the edge of shadow !
> Had it been in the light, or in the dark . . . i would have seen it !
> ...


Were you working for a gig company? Because if it's Dominos, etc. you have workmen's comp and no bills.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> I"m going with he is on pain meds and altered. He ain't posting like he usually does.....Well, I'm on opioids too, but I'm ok. right? :biggrin:


Everyone is cutting back on opiods.
They wrote script for Tramadol.

I did not even take ibuprofin.
Felt SO MUCH BETTER after splint stabilized it !

Never filled script.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Just talk to district manager.
> Looks like i will be able to work.
> So . . . business as usual with a new bill.
> 
> ...


So you're an EMPLOYEE? Stop screwing around and turn in whatever report you're supposed to, and don't let the managers screw you over. You will have NO medical bills that way. Plus if you have permanent damage you will get a payment (likely not much, but something--I got 3 weeks pay for every 1% of "permanent disability"). The fact that you are able to work is besides the point. You need your wrist fixed, and you need any physical therapy (it's expensive) etc. covered. Theoretically, even years down the road, recurring issues from that injury should be covered.

If you wait to file the report (call your employee 1 800 number if you have to) you may have a lot more issues getting covered. Are you aware it's usually the company policy that you HAVE to report any accident/injury and that you can be fired for NOT reporting it? Once you report you're much better off.

I was injured at work. It's a PITA dealing with them, but it beats trying to pay it yourself.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> They wrote script for Tramadol.


that is what I took this morning for 'frozen shoulder'. Therapy begins 9/25; that is when I'll really need the med.

Plus I took excedrin and then followed by one of my magic migraine pills. I feel dandy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So you're an EMPLOYEE? Stop screwing around and turn in whatever report you're supposed to, and don't let the managers screw you over. You will have NO medical bills that way. Plus if you have permanent damage you will get a payment (likely not much, but something--I got 3 weeks pay for every 1% of "permanent disability"). The fact that you are able to work is besides the point. You need your wrist fixed, and you need any physical therapy (it's expensive) etc. covered. Theoretically, even years down the road, recurring issues from that injury should be covered.
> 
> If you wait to file the report (call your employee 1 800 number if you have to) you may have a lot more issues getting covered. Are you aware it's usually the company policy that you HAVE to report any accident/injury and that you can be fired for NOT reporting it? Once you report you're much better off.
> 
> I was injured at work. It's a PITA dealing with them, but it beats trying to pay it yourself.


I DECLINED WORKMANS COMP.
THAT WONT PAY MY BILLS.

TIPS WILL.

MAYBE " SYMPATHY TIPS "?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oh, ok, normal @tohunt4me is returning.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Get a personal injury attorney and go after the homeowner. Nice old lady or not, that’s the reason she’s been paying homeowners insurance all these years. All the insurance company will do to her is make her fix the problem which has been long neglected.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Did you get a badass cast like this?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Who puts a " Step" in a smooth level sidewalk anyway !?!?
> Step was Right at the edge of reach of her outside Lights !
> Right at the edge of shadow !
> Had it been in the light, or in the dark . . . i would have seen it !
> ...


The injury happened on the job so the pizza shop is required to pay the medical bills.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

MHR said:


> View attachment 508418
> 
> Did you get a badass cast like this?


When my princess was about 5 she fell on her skates and broke her arm. She wound up getting a purple cast.

The next year she fell again and cried that she needed another cast.

I took two Home Depot paint sticks, an old tshirt and duct tape and made her a cast.

She was happy as could be with her new cast.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

Their homeowners insurance typically has a minimum of $100,000 in liability. An unsafe walkway is a liability. You will win. Contact their home owners insurance company. If the insurance company saw that walkway, they would have cancelled the policy. Sorry to hear you got hurt. Best of luck.



KevinJohnson said:


> She has homeowners insurance. Get them to pay your medical bills. Get to ortho quick.
> Go take photos of the sidewalk TODAY!


This. Get pictures. The home owner is liable.



tohunt4me said:


> Homeowner said she tripped on it herself before.
> Im over 200 pounds & was doing 10mph up the sidewalk.
> I think my flying weight landing on it is what fractured it. After using hand to slow my fall and minimize injuries.


Homeowner is an idiot for admitting this. She doesn't realize that an unsafe situation is her responsibility if someone gets hurt. The old property insurance company that I worked for would inspect properties after writing a new policy and if there was a situation like this they would have cancelled the policy for this exact reason because they know they have to pay out a claim if someone gets injured. Like having a deck without a railing or something stupid like a board with nails sitting on your property, the homeowner and by proxy the insurance company have to payout for injuries caused. This is an easy case to win.

Document. Take photos. File claim with insurance company. This should not cost you a dime for medical expenses or lost wages.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I now have hospital bill inclu d ing x rays & will soon have orthopedic bill.





tohunt4me said:


> I DECLINED WORKMANS COMP.
> THAT WONT PAY MY BILLS.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Is this a light, in the wrong place?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

An attorney will almost always get more money for a personal injury than an insurance company will offer. As stated in other posts this is a no brainer from a personal liability standpoint. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

And this is why I don’t deliver pizza and do Uber.

You see how this works both ways lol. Got em.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Completely WRONG


Kevin i broke my leg at your house last night. 
Ok filing the suit right now . How well do you think it will work out for me ?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Kevin i broke my leg at your house last night.
> Ok filing the suit right now . How well do you think it will work out for me ?


Again. Completely wrong and clueless


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Was the food ok??


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Homeowner said she tripped on it herself before.
> *Im over 200 pounds & was doing 10mph up the sidewalk.*
> I think my flying weight landing on it is what fractured it. After using hand to slow my fall and minimize injuries.


Sorry you got hurt Sue that B!tcH. Bet you weren't doing 5mph on foot.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Did you get her information? I'd file a claim with her homeowner's insurance company. 10 mph? Were you running? If she doesn't have insurance you will have to sue. Don't get hooked on painkillers either!


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Sorry for your pain dude. And bills. You’ve been cool on these forums and the Dallas one for years. Going to have to ask you be extra careful going forward.


----------



## temdriver (Dec 14, 2016)

I belive you can sue home owner, it is not a correct step, better talk to a lawyer


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

temdriver said:


> I belive you can sue home owner, it is not a correct step, better talk to a lawyer


Yea because you know all the great coding standards in each community, in each county, in each state? &#129300;&#129315;&#128539;


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Who puts a " Step" in a smooth level sidewalk anyway !?!?
> Step was Right at the edge of reach of her outside Lights !
> Right at the edge of shadow !
> Had it been in the light, or in the dark . . . i would have seen it !
> ...


Did u save pizza &#127829;
Who cares about your wrist.
This is America &#128078;
I hope u didn't work for Dominos tho they sucks


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Watching your footing is key!
Reconsidering your $5,000.00 deductible insurance may help
Is this a real Slip and Fall case?
See #2


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Who puts a " Step" in a smooth level sidewalk anyway !?!?
> Step was Right at the edge of reach of her outside Lights !
> Right at the edge of shadow !
> Had it been in the light, or in the dark . . . i would have seen it !
> ...


Back when I did mining we used headlamps to see things in front of us and allow us to use our hands.
Might be good idea to get one for delivering food in the dark as well.

Anyways get well soon old bumpa.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Capitalism said:


> Did u save pizza &#127829;
> Who cares about your wrist.
> This is America &#128078;
> I hope u didn't work for Dominos tho they sucks


Pizza was fine.
And delivered !


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

If you got hurt delivering pizza while on a gig like UE or DD, then you are screwed. If you were working for a big chain of pizza like dominos/pizza hut, then they are the ones responsible to take care you. If you didnt know this, then that will be surprising coming from a person that has worked delivering pizzas for quite a while.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just got home from Work.

Doing well for1 hand !

No more pain.
My little cast is doing well.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Just got hone from Work.
> 
> Doing well for1 hand !
> 
> ...


I know the feeling of a broken wrist, broke mine when I was 15 riding a bike.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Before long
> I will be suited up like a cop to deliver pizza ?


Even better.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MikhailCA said:


> Even better.


This Guy

Loves His Job !


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I have Insurance . . .$5,000.00 Deductible.


Sorry about the wrist. Like other's have said, if you are an employee, the employer should pay for medical expense. That or the homeowner's insurance should.

What's your monthly premium for health insurance? Is the $5000 deductible for just you or family too?

I have a "low premium, high deductible" plan so I can take advantage of an HSA. I only pay $40/month for the premium but my deductible is $1500. My job incentivizes us to choose this plan by giving providing $1000 to our HSA account though. I basically use this money to cover my eyeglasses and contacts.

I don't use the insurance to cover prescriptions. I use goodRX and save a ton by going to Costco. I'll never meet my deductible but don't need to.


----------



## Golfer48625 (May 6, 2016)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Did it happen at night? Sorry for your injury.
> 
> If at night, ALWAYS carry a flashlight with you on deliveries. It gets very dark in some places!


I send a text saved to my text clipboard saying UberEats order is on its way; please leave a light on so I deliver to the right address; thanks. Some do, some don't , some don't even have an address on the house! Address is hidden on something or just not there. Some people have warned that the the light is burnt out, so at least I'm getting a heads up. They are sometimes waiting at the door, making them easier to spot. Get a good mag light or smaller but still bright TacLight. These will illuminate obstacles.


----------



## ANT_LIFE (Apr 2, 2020)

Better call saul !


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

File a workers comp claim immediately. Then contact a workers comp attorney if you feel the payment is not enough. Keep in mind if you go this route with an attorney you will be giving up your delivery job with the company. If happened while you were working so it will ultimately get turned into a work comp claim.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> Sorry about the wrist. Like other's have said, if you are an employee, the employer should pay for medical expense. That or the homeowner's insurance should.
> 
> What's your monthly premium for health insurance? Is the $5000 deductible for just you or family too?
> 
> ...


How does good RX work?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How does good RX work?


It's an app where you can find the cheapest prices in your area with a coupon you can show from your phone. You're basically paying the cash price with a discount.

For example, let's say you have ADHD and are prescribed adderall. Cash price even for generic is roughly $80-120 in my area. Since my deductible is not met, I would have to pay this price or not use insurance and use a coupon instead.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Suing Customers is NOT good for business.
> Seemed like a nice lady.
> Even got $2.00. Tip . . .


$2.00 for a broken wrist. Doesn't seem like a fair deal. LOL


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I see right through your vicodin-seeking ploy, mister


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Stop looking out for other people. You need to put yourself first when you are injured. Let a lawyer work for you. I've been screwed when I decided to work with an insurance company before. Getting a lawyer doesn't mean you're committing fraud. I got into a car wreck once and wanted to get checked for some pain. I got a lawyer and got checked out. Nothing was wrong with me and I left it at that. They wanted me to do therapy for more money but that's just not me.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Sorry to hear it. Go see a lawyer.


----------



## lOOKATmE (Mar 18, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Who puts a " Step" in a smooth level sidewalk anyway !?!?
> Step was Right at the edge of reach of her outside Lights !
> Right at the edge of shadow !
> Had it been in the light, or in the dark . . . i would have seen it !
> ...


I'm sure your' employer will cover all medical costs etc.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" Featured" !

( slow News Day?)


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

You made the big time with a featured Thread! Next time you'll have to break a lot more than a wrist to get a feature!

Good luck with your wrist.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> I DECLINED WORKMANS COMP.
> THAT WONT PAY MY BILLS.
> 
> TIPS WILL.
> ...


But you're able to work. So get the tips AND have the medical bills paid by the company. I really don't understand your thinking. I'm done trying to help you. You're being idiotic.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I flew 10 Feet before crash landing !


Ohh No!

Im sorry buddy.

That is the stupidest step someone could have on A walkway.

If I was a thief and I got hurt on that I would sue.

I hope your feeling ok. Sorry about what happened.

I knew Pizza would get you one day.



kingcorey321 said:


> Did you wile a police report ?
> If not you can not sue . There is zero proof you slipped and fell there.
> Yes the home owners insurance would of covered your medical bills.
> No you would not get rich. Yes the medical bills would be covered .
> No the insurance will not pay for your time off. Your a nobody no offence intended. With out a good lawyer you will not get that paid time off work.


0 proof?

The lady came out while he was laying on the ground there in pain.
What are you smoking?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

@tohunt4me went back to take a picture of the "step" for evidence.










Case dismissed!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

The old bumpa not going to sue or get worker compensation his going to tough it out old school style because his old school :biggrin:

Going against the crowd or as the Israelis like to call it "The Tenth Man Rule." 

" The Tenth Man is a devil’s advocate. If there are 10 people in a room and nine agree, the role of the tenth is to disagree and point out flaws in whatever decision the group has reached."

Don't sue the poor little lady, prepare for the next event and don't pay it anymore mind then absolutely necessarily moving on with life.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Ohh No!
> 
> Im sorry buddy.
> 
> ...


Ok great the lady. What lady last name ? first name ? Does she live there?
Will she deny it later ? So a lady was there. zero police report.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Ok great the lady. What lady last name ? first name ? Does she live there?
> Will she deny it later ? So a lady was there. zero police report.


You DO NOT need a police report if you want to sue someone. Sit Down car mechanic.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I have Insurance . . .$5,000.00 Deductible.


For a broken arm? So like auto insurance, you pay the $5000 and everything regarding this brake is covered?

Hospital? Dr visits? Rx? Physio? Etc.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

hooj said:


> For a broken arm? So like auto insurance, you pay the $5000 and everything regarding this brake is covered?
> 
> Hospital? Dr visits? Rx? Physio? Etc.


My insurance is only good for MAJOR PROBLEMS


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> My insurance is only good for MAJOR PROBLEMS


Remember with most policies your $5,000 deductible is per year. Any visits you need to make in Jan or Feb will be a new deductible. So what could cost 5 out of pocket now costs 10k.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Remember with most policies your $5,000 deductible is per year. Any visits you need to make in Jan or Feb will be a new deductible. So what could cost 5 out of pocket now goes to 10k.


True.
Wonderful" Obamacare".

At least they Dont Force you to buy it Anymore. 
( Home of the Free!)
$75.00 every 2 weeks for just me.
If i had Lower deductible, say $2,500.00
It would cost me $150.00 every 2 weeks .


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> True.
> Wonderful" Obamacare".
> 
> At least they Dont Force you to buy it Anymore.
> ...


Same rules they had before Obama was President.

BTW what is the prognosis on the wrist? Any special surgery or just a cast? Full recovery expected?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Same rules they had before Obama was President.


Except
Wasnt FORCED TO BUY IT UNDER PENALTY !

( THEY HAD ORIGINALLY WANTED TO IMPRISON PEOPLE FOR NOT BUYING IT ! INSTEAD OF FINES.)



I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Ohh No!
> 
> Im sorry buddy.
> 
> ...


You " KNEW" the Pizza would " Get" me !?!?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> True.
> Wonderful" Obamacare".
> 
> At least they Dont Force you to buy it Anymore.
> ...


Is this through your job? That seems really high.

My premiums did go up at one job a few years ago but never that high and my deductible wasn't even $1k.

My current employer does have a decent contract with Cigna but premiums and deductible did increase. My premium used to be $100 a month and $350 deductible for ppo. Premium rose to about $110 and deductible to $500.

I decided to go with "low premium high deductible plan" this year.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Is this through your job? That seems really high.
> 
> My premiums did go up at one job a few years ago but never that high and my deductible wasn't even $1k.
> 
> ...


Yes its through work.
God only knows what it would cost on my own.
I am a smoker over 50
On my own insurance may cost $800.00 a month.

Never even had to go in for a physical !
My Bp is decent. 130 over 80 something . . 
Even in pain.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> *I Broke my Wrist Tonight Delivering Pizza!*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> View attachment 508418
> 
> Did you get a badass cast like this?


My poor cast is Only 2 days old
And ALREADY starting to look GRUBBY !
( COVER WITH PLASTIC BAG & DUCT TAPE TO SHOWER)
its covered with medical wrap fabric.
Picks up More dirt than Ford car seats !

I need something to Dress it up !


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> My poor cast is Only 2 days old
> And ALREADY starting to look GRUBBY !
> ( COVER WITH PLASTIC BAG & DUCT TAPE TO SHOWER)
> its covered with medical wrap fabric.
> ...


need something like this. easier to take a shower with.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> @tohunt4me went back to take a picture of the "step" for evidence.
> 
> View attachment 508743
> 
> ...


Im SERIOUSLY THINKING ABOUT BRINGING HER 2 SOLAR LIGHTS & PLANTING THEM ON EACH SIDE OF " THE STEP"!



Immoralized said:


> need something like this. easier to take a shower with.


AND IT RAINED
ALL NIGHT
TONIGHT !



Taxi2Uber said:


> @tohunt4me went back to take a picture of the "step" for evidence.
> 
> View attachment 508743
> 
> ...


You dont mind if i " borrow" this ??


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I need something to Dress it up !


You're the MacGyver of UP.net.

I'm sure you have stuff hidden here, there and everywhere that could be used to fashion yourself a mighty fine cast cover. Don't let us down!


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Who puts a " Step" in a smooth level sidewalk anyway !?!?
> Step was Right at the edge of reach of her outside Lights !
> Right at the edge of shadow !
> Had it been in the light, or in the dark . . . i would have seen it !
> ...


That's gonna be 1 expensive pizza &#127829; 
Get well soon bro


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> You're the MacGyver of UP.net.
> 
> I'm sure you have stuff hidden here, there and everywhere that could be used to fashion yourself a mighty fine cast cover. Don't let us down!
> View attachment 508835


Get all Egyptian with bejeweled Sacred Scarabs & Beetles . . .

Hmmm . . .


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> If i sue owner
> It may scare people off from Deliveries.


If you dont want to sue, just go to the home and ask the owner for the Homeowner's insurance info. I bet her homeowners policy would love to pay the claim without any attorneys involved.

I'd just have an attorney do it.



tohunt4me said:


> Just got home from Work.
> 
> Doing well for1 hand !
> 
> ...


If you do plan to sue, stop posting stuff like this in a public forum.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

You weren't delivering "pizza" were you? you can tell us, we're all family here. You know what you were doing that caused you wrist to break. Listen to you uncle finger and use Lube next time, trust me, it works....:winking:


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> And this is why I don't deliver pizza and do Uber.
> 
> You see how this works both ways lol. Got em.


After all these years of saying pizza is better than X .... does this change your mind? I mean, no one breaks their wrist cleaning up vomit at 3am.

.

.

.

BTW, was it the left or right wrist?

You know what happens if you break your left wrist? You'll be all right for a while.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> After all these years of saying pizza is better than X .... does this change your mind? I mean, no one breaks their wrist cleaning up vomit at 3am.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


LEFT.

NOW
8 DAYS OF RAIN FORECAST !
HOW DO I MAKE THIS THING WATERPROOF !?!?








The Weather is not helping me cope !

Forecast - wet feet & wet cast for 8 days !


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> It's an app where you can find the cheapest prices in your area with a coupon you can show from your phone. You're basically paying the cash price with a discount.
> 
> For example, let's say you have ADHD and are prescribed adderall. Cash price even for generic is roughly $80-120 in my area. Since my deductible is not met, I would have to pay this price or not use insurance and use a coupon instead.
> 
> ...


This isn't how to find the cheapest medicine. Go to a community hospital (yea that one that treats all patients regardless of insurance)

Talk to poor and very low middle class patients and find out where they get their medicine.

The quoted price online and the price charged to the needy isn't the same if you know where to go.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> This isn't how to find the cheapest medicine. Go to a community hospital (yea that one that treats all patients regardless of insurance)
> 
> Talk to poor and very low middle class patients and find out where they get their medicine.
> 
> The quoted price online and the price charged to the needy isn't the same if you know where to go.


Well, if OP or anyone has the time for that, sure.

I just figured I'd share the method I've been using to save.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Well, if OP or anyone has the time for that, sure.
> 
> I just figured I'd share the method I've been using to save.


Sorry CR wasn't trying to steal your thunder. Your post was great information and probably will save someone on here some money.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Ugh been there done that. Slipped on apartment complex sidewalk that had not been salted. Slipped in ice. Messed up my ankle. Hazards of the job.


----------



## hy1368 (Jun 5, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> Did you wile a police report ?
> If not you can not sue . There is zero proof you slipped and fell there.
> Yes the home owners insurance would of covered your medical bills.
> No you would not get rich. Yes the medical bills would be covered .
> No the insurance will not pay for your time off. Your a nobody no offence intended. With out a good lawyer you will not get that paid time off work.


How the F you know all these information from?I didn't know stupid Uber drivers know laws about slip and fall.Why don't you present him in the court of you know so much about it?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

hy1368 said:


> How the F you know all these information from?I didn't know stupid Uber drivers know laws about slip and fall.Why don't you present him in the court of you know so much about it?


Ow yes even uber drivers knows about slip and falls. I am not just a uber driver . I Am retired . I used to day track private stock for a living along with a wholesale account of grow supplies on ebay. If that is any concern .
Taking into account my wife slipped and fell on black ice at a hardware store and broke her arm.
Call 1800 lawyer did nothing . Me going to the city where it happened with a police and medical report in my hand with power of attorney .
I filed a judgement vs the hardware store for dangerous neglect of the sidewalks . 
I won the case 5k it covered most of the medical bills. My stated max is 5000 in small.
Yes i have a idea what i am doing and no there are zero lawyers allowed in small claims so you know .
And i stick being my opinion the person that fell broke his wrist will not get a penny. There is zero proof.
Anybody can say they fell anywhere. Walmart The homedepot A casino City hall sue for millions .


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

If it is a simple break, should heal with no problems. I'll take a clean bone break over soft tissue injuries any day.

Soft tissue injuries (tendons & ligaments) can be much worse, especially long-term. You should follow up with a good orthopedists. And if recommended , do physical therapy.

Re lawsuit....I'm not into suing either. But this is one I would not hesitate with. Home owners insurance will take care of it as others have said.

Also, this homeowner is not going to take care of the problem until she gets served some court documents from your lawyer. That section of walkway didn't settle like that just this week. 

So do someone else a favor and also get some $$$ for yourself. Heck, donate 10% to a local charity if it makes you feel better.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Who puts a " Step" in a smooth level sidewalk anyway !?!?
> Step was Right at the edge of reach of her outside Lights !
> Right at the edge of shadow !
> Had it been in the light, or in the dark . . . i would have seen it !
> ...


Make sure you get the wrist seen by a doctor and x-rayed. When I was younger I had a minor motorcycle accident and hurt my wrist. I just assumed it was a sprain but it didn't get better. After a couple of months I went to the doctor, who x-rayed it and told me that it was broken. He put a cast on it but said that because I had waited so long it may not set properly. He was right - it didn't set properly and I had a bad wrist for the next 15 years until.... I had a major motorcycle accident and totally smashed the same wrist. It was so messed up that I had to have surgery. They rebuilt it with a metal plate that they screwed to the bones. Ironically, it took smashing up the wrist completely to fix the break of the first accident.

Anyway, the point is, get your wrist checked out.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

What’s the difference between a gig delivery driver and a large pizza?



A large pizza can feed a family of four.


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5 (Mar 7, 2020)

Change companies???
https://uberpeople.net/
https://www.latimes.com/business/st...g-alternative-for-uber-lyft-drivers?_amp=true
If you go with this company you'll have to pay higher insurance cost which will most likely eat up your profit


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Isn't it a worker's compensation issue?


At least in California it is. I had something similar happen and it was handled through worker's comp.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Homeowner said she tripped on it herself before.
> Im over 200 pounds & was doing 10mph up the sidewalk.
> I think my flying weight landing on it is what fractured it. After using hand to slow my fall and minimize injuries.


I must say... I grew up with my "sport of choice" having been Motocross racing. Mastering the art of what was often called "tuck-and-roll" proved difficult. As of last count, I believe my current bone fracture count is 16. This indeed includes the left Radius/Ulna (which, from surgery produced the most beautiful of my scars; sheer precision via the surgeon at the helm). 
Though it is a natural reflex to put ones arms out to brace for a fall, it is almost always better to "just fall"- flat on ones frontside (or whatever side is due to hit), without outstretched limbs. 
Curbs and dilapidated sidewalks are indeed a beeeatch. A "sand-curb" once rendered my right Tibia and Fibula broken; snapped like a twig, protruding and all... it sounded exactly as one would expect- though louder. Truly audible to those some 50 yards away. That scar, too is nice; though far more crude. The torn rotator cuff, however, which was met by a scalpel-happy, overpriced surgeon- not nearly so beautiful, and with not very impressive a story behind it. &#128542;
Get well. Bones heal!
Ask me how I know! &#129395;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> I must say... I grew up with my "sport of choice" having been Motocross racing. Mastering the art of what was often called "tuck-and-roll" proved difficult. As of last count, I believe my current bone fracture count is 16. This indeed includes the left Radius/Ulna (which, from surgery produced the most beautiful of my scars; sheer precision via the surgeon at the helm).
> Though it is a natural reflex to put ones arms out to brace for a fall, it is almost always better to "just fall"- flat on ones frontside (or whatever side is due to hit), without outstretched limbs.
> Curbs and dilapidated sidewalks are indeed a beeeatch. A "sand-curb" once rendered my right Tibia and Fibula broken; snapped like a twig, protruding and all... it sounded exactly as one would expect- though louder. Truly audible to those some 50 yards away. That scar, too is nice; though far more crude. The torn rotator cuff, however, which was met by a scalpel-happy, overpriced surgeon- not nearly so beautiful, and with not very impressive a story behind it. &#128542;
> Get well. Bones heal!
> Ask me how I know! &#129395;


Protruding breaks are not pretty !


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Drop the taco

Get in the car


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Suing Customers is NOT good for business.
> Seemed like a nice lady.
> Even got $2.00. Tip . . .


You are not suing the customer.

You are filing a claim against her homeowners insurance policy. She won't pay a nickel out of her pocket.

Thats why insurance is there for these incidents so otherwise the courts would be clogged for years with personal lawsuits.

She shouldn't be the least bit upset you seeking compensation for medical costs for and injury that happened on her property.

You might be put of work for a while. Insurance will cover your income loss also.


----------



## Gearhead43 (Feb 2, 2019)

I feel your pain. I fell a few times with food deliveries.. Now, I always in a habit to look at where I have to go BEFORE I start walking!.. And I do not work after dark...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> You are filing a claim against her homeowners insurance policy. She won't pay a nickel out of her pocket.


1. Assuming she has such a policy. 1 in 20 homes do not.
2. Until the premiums go up.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> 1. Assuming she has such a policy. 1 in 20 homes do not.
> 2. Until the premiums go up.


If you have a mortgage you are required to have insurance.

If she doesn't then tohunt4me would have to sue her personally for injury medical and lost wages.

Only a real dope with a paid off asset like a house wouldn't have insurance.

Fire, theft, natural disaster...why take the chance and cheap out on insurance on your most valuable asset.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Check the neighboring houses… Although it may be too late somebody might have a video Of the fall.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

In the event she doesn’t have to Insurance and is super broke your attorney will tell you it’s not worth proceeding and you won’t win anything.

This is something the attorney will discover...


Also a reason why you always hire a “no cost unless we win” attorney.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Who puts a " Step" in a smooth level sidewalk anyway !?!?
> Step was Right at the edge of reach of her outside Lights !
> Right at the edge of shadow !
> Had it been in the light, or in the dark . . . i would have seen it !
> ...


That step is begging for reflective tape or paint. Homeowner should have known this was a liability & probably has other claims paid or pending.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mista T said:


> After all these years of saying pizza is better than X .... does this change your mind? I mean, no one breaks their wrist cleaning up vomit at 3am.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


One of the main reasons pizza is better than a gig job is that you have workmen's comp if you get injured...which he for some ridiculous reason, refuses to file a claim with.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> In the event she doesn't have to Insurance and is super broke your attorney will tell you it's not worth proceeding and you won't win anything.
> 
> This is something the attorney will discover...
> 
> Also a reason why you always hire a "no cost unless we win" attorney.


The attorney will also ask why he didn't file for workmen's comp to pay the medical bills. As would her attorney.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> One of the main reasons pizza is better than a gig job is that you have workmen's comp if you get injured...which he for some ridiculous reason, refuses to file a claim with.
> 
> 
> The attorney will also ask why he didn't file for workmen's comp to pay the medical bills. As would her attorney.


Insurance companies will all be looking to push the blame on each other, that is what they do. As soon as they find out you were working they will be involving work comp insurance regardless of if you want to file a claim. Not filing a claim right away could possibly reduce your benefits causing more harm in the long run.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Check with Workmen’s Comp. lawyer to find out what type of time limit you have to file a claim. In Illinois it’s 30 days.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Who puts a " Step" in a smooth level sidewalk anyway !?!?
> Step was Right at the edge of reach of her outside Lights !
> Right at the edge of shadow !
> Had it been in the light, or in the dark . . . i would have seen it !
> ...


Sorry to hear about your injury, I probably would go the route of suing the home owner insurance company.
My policy is through AAA and it completely covers an accident like this if it was to occur to a delivery person legally allowed to be on my property, and that walkway is clearly an accident waiting to happen.
Hopefully you have a speedy recovery without any lasting effects.


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

If we still had the original Obamacare, you would get excellent medical care but Trump gutted it when he became president. I know, you never thought you would need it. Now you have a pre existing condition and insurance companies will now deny coverage in the future on anything that was impacted by your fall. . Good luck.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Jim1234 said:


> If we still had the original Obamacare, you would get excellent medical care but Trump gutted it when he became president. I know, you never thought you would need it. Now you have a pre existing condition and insurance companies will now deny coverage in the future on anything that was impacted by your fall. . Good luck.


Fascinating... When Obamacare started, my medical coverage went to shit.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

I spoke with a taxi driver that was involved in a minor accident (other driver’s fault), it was a
minor fender bender, so insurance companies got involved. The taxi driver “won” $3,000 for the case, $1k went to the lawyer, $1k went to the doctor and he ended up with $1k. He said the doc looked at him for 10 minutes and then recommended ice and heat.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Sounds about right…
Sure wish I could read that doctors report!


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Gung-Ho said:


> You are not suing the customer.
> 
> You are filing a claim against her homeowners insurance policy. She won't pay a nickel out of her pocket.
> 
> ...


He would be suing the customer and the insurance would pay. Her insurance premiums may go up due to the claim too.

a person can get a really nice Energizer headlamp for between 15 and 20 bucks. I have the 20 dollar one that I use when camping. This is the cheaper model. They carry 3 different models in store.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Energize...-007-174ec3fb577ca0&athancid=null&athena=true


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Starting to get Hospital bills in Finally.
Not as bad as i had thought.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Starting to get Hospital bills in Finally.
> Not as bad as i had thought.


How many $3 rides will you have to do to pay the bill?????


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> How many $3 rides will you have to do to pay the bill?????


300 -500.
SHOULD DO IT BY DELIVERING 200 PIZZAS.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

You should not be paying that bill.

between worker’s compensation and the old ladies home owners insurance you should be able to cover it easily plus your crooked lawyer should be able to make a payment or two on his beach house or Lexus.


----------



## Skystar (Jun 8, 2020)

Write everything down, go back and take pics then call Jacoby & Meyers. You're not sleeping at night, r i i i g h t ? ?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Skystar said:


> Write everything down, go back and take pics then call Jacoby & Meyers. You're not sleeping at night, r i i i g h t ? ?


I thought Jacoby and Meyers was a local outfit.

They have over 150 offices in the US.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Finally getting the Bills.
$975.25 Hospital
$160.00 Dr. Bill
Even though i Never saw a Dr. ! 
Only a Nurse Practitioner . . .

Guess the X ray bill will be seperate also !



observer said:


> I thought Jacoby and Meyers was a local outfit.
> 
> They have over 150 offices in the US.


God God
Lawyers Gone Globalist !

The Horror !

The Horror !!!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Who puts a " Step" in a smooth level sidewalk anyway !?!?
> Step was Right at the edge of reach of her outside Lights !
> Right at the edge of shadow !
> Had it been in the light, or in the dark . . . i would have seen it !
> ...


Give her the hospital bill and have her give you her homeowners insurance. If that doesn't work, see if the hospital is a part of the Hill-Burton Fund. Years ago many hospitals got money from the government to expand and the condition was that they have to write off a certain portion of bills for those who make too much for medicaid/medi-cal but can't afford the bills otherwise.



aluber1968 said:


> See an attorney.


Yes. And take pictures of it at the same time of night as your incident, unless she's gotten a clue a lit the place up.



Jon77 said:


> Sorry to hear about your injury, I probably would go the route of suing the home owner insurance company.
> My policy is through AAA and it completely covers an accident like this if it was to occur to a delivery person legally allowed to be on my property, and that walkway is clearly an accident waiting to happen.
> Hopefully you have a speedy recovery without any lasting effects.


Good point about car insurance. If you have commercial, would it also cover something like this?



Jim1234 said:


> If we still had the original Obamacare, you would get excellent medical care but Trump gutted it when he became president. I know, you never thought you would need it. Now you have a pre existing condition and insurance companies will now deny coverage in the future on anything that was impacted by your fall. . Good luck.


Not true, but you keep being you.



tohunt4me said:


> Finally getting the Bills.
> $975.25 Hospital
> $160.00 Dr. Bill
> Even though i Never saw a Dr. !
> ...


I'm so sorry this happened to you. If you can't work, your income drops, you may be eligible for medi-caid retroactive to the injury. Get on that right away.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> Give her the hospital bill and have her give you her homeowners insurance. If that doesn't work, see if the hospital is a part of the Hill-Burton Fund. Years ago many hospitals got money from the government to expand and the condition was that they have to write off a certain portion of bills for those who make too much for medicaid/medi-cal but can't afford the bills otherwise.
> 
> 
> Yes. And take pictures of it at the same time of night as your incident, unless she's gotten a clue a lit the place up.
> ...


Hospital bill was $1,490.00 then adjusted to $975.25


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Hospital bill was $1,490.00 then adjusted to $975.25


Still ask about Hill-Burton. The office person may not even know about it, but ask them to check. I used to manage the fund in a hospital I worked A LONG TIME AGO, and they never used all the funds. Be prepared to give them all your financial data, but driving for uber, show your gas and maintenance bills, what Uber charges etc. They may feel so sorry for you, they'll write the whole thing off.


----------

